# Business Name (Not Detailing)



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Morning Chaps

I am looking at starting up an IT/Assessment Support for schools. 

My background is a degree in computer sciences, teacher in both secondary & college, then working for LA in statistics/data management (including time in school as a data manager). At present i work for the LA in School Support as an "in house" team, however looking at the future i can see that with more autonomy being thrust upon schools i can see them looking elsewhere for their needs.

Now i have an idea of a business name which i thought of a few weeks back and was ready to get the ball rolling, however it was only after i wrote the name down that it had the acronym S H I T :lol:

Now i know advertising/marketting is getting people to notice your product/company - there is a Michael Hunt Carpet Fitters near to where i live, he gets business based soley of his name :lol:

What do you guys think?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not sure it's appropriate mate, especially if the business is directed at working with schools.

Usually S H ! T is used to describe something that is no good, not sure it would portray your business well.


----------



## j8pfc (Dec 30, 2010)

As an individual - would it not be better to call the business after yourself [unless your name would cause further ridicule [Hugh G Rection - springs to mind!!!]

Apologies to the Mods if that causes offence!!!:newbie:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> I'm not sure it's appropriate mate, especially if the business is directed at working with schools.[/B]
> 
> Usually S H ! T is used to describe something that is no good, not sure it would portray your business well.


totally agree, i think the humour is inappropriate for scools but i just wanted a second opinion. the name is a good name so i might try and think of another cobination :thumb:


----------

